# windows 7 live wallpapers



## JY

im looking for some good live wallpapers for windows 7, something that isnt doing something like 5fps but a really nice smooth live wallpaper. also while im here, iv forgoten how to change the size of icons on the desktop, how do I do this?


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Very, very interested in this.

Bump.


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jy360;12002274*
> im looking for some good live wallpapers for windows 7, something that isnt doing something like 5fps but a really nice smooth live wallpaper. also while im here, iv forgoten how to change the size of icons on the desktop, how do I do this?


Control-Shift and scroll your mouse wheel, sorry can't help with the live wallpapers.


----------



## jach11

dream-scene google it.


----------



## Spct

Iz, Titusville...man-o-man... I use to live there. Jumped at the drop zone, dixie cross roads rock shrimp FTW!


----------



## Bassdoken

Right click -> View -> Small Icons / Medium Icons / Large Icons


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct;12002317*
> Iz, Titusville...man-o-man... I use to live there. Jumped at the drop zone, dixie cross roads rock shrimp FTW!


I have no idea what your talking about.............


----------



## jach11

he's talking to IzninjaFTW


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jy360;12002349*
> I have no idea what your talking about.............


Izninja FTW does


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct;12002362*
> Izninja FTW does


ahhh, ok I didnt make the link :s


----------



## BMorrisSly

Best wallpaper website I know is www.wallbase.net

Pretty sure you could search windows 7 in that and you can put your resolution to narrow it down. So many wallpapers.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Just do the dreamscene hack i did.. its all over the place, just look up Window 7 Dreamscene hack, all you gotta do is add a .dll file and run a script
then any .wmv or dreamscene file can be set as desktop


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Iz, Titusville...man-o-man... I use to live there. Jumped at the drop zone, dixie cross roads rock shrimp FTW!


Yeah it sucks here. We JUST moved here a few months ago and all the stores and stuff are closing due to the space program shutting down. ****ty place a PC gamer to live in too. Although since I came from California, I am kinda digging the small town thing, kinda. Any recommendations on where to go for like PC stuff? Send me a PM with info if you do. I'm dieing over here :<


----------



## JY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*


Just do the dreamscene hack i did.. its all over the place, just look up Window 7 Dreamscene hack, all you gotta do is add a .dll file and run a script
then any .wmv or dreamscene file can be set as desktop


im incredibly dumb, can you explain how to do this because the guides are confusing lol


----------



## JY

anyone?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jy360*


im incredibly dumb, can you explain how to do this because the guides are confusing lol


its relativley simple, drop the dreamscene.dll in your system32 folder, i think there is another .dll that goes elsewhere cant quite remember oh here we go
Follow these steps:

1: Copy and Paste DreamScene.dll to %windir%\\system32\\

2: Copy and Paste DreamScene.dll.mui to %windir%\\system32\\en-US\\

3: Run Dscene.reg

4: Reboot!!!
simply put, you dump those files into the corresponding folders inside your windows folder, run the .reg file then it should ask you to reboot.. at least thats what i did with the "Dreamscenes For Windows 7 Beta 1" project


----------



## SS_Patrick

Here's a step-by-step guide


----------

